# Panic Attacks. Please help!!



## Charlie263 (Oct 4, 2004)

I am new to this group and I suffer from panic attacks when my routine changes eg have to go to do the shopping. I need to use the toilet straight away and also need to go at the store. I have seen a specialist and have altered my diet but have had nothing for my anxiety. Am about to start a new job as a Sales Repersentative and have to drive around with my new boss for the first few weeks. I am stressed as I will need to go to the toilet due to anxiety. How would I explain that I need him to stop so often for me using the toilet?? I am going to see my doctor on Friday for medication to relax me for this initial period. The mornings are especially bad. Any suggestions of what I should ask for??


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Hi Charlie,I have anxiety unrelated to ibs although I'm sure anxiety can set off ibs.I was using an anti-anxiety med on an as needed basis but recently my doctor put me on a very small dose of paxil cr. It's amazing for me, anxiety is totally gone.There are several options you can try, your doctor can advise best.For me hypno got my IBS under control and the anxiety that goes with it. The problem was I had panic attacks that would come out of the blue having nothing to do with IBS.Good luck to you


----------



## Graygirl (Oct 16, 2004)

I began to do yoga when my IBS-D was diagnosed. If I do it faithfully in the morning, my anxiety is much lower. Also, yoga stretches and twists are soothing to the intestines (also releases gas!)


----------



## Arch-Angel (Aug 13, 2004)

First thing's first, take a deep breath and chill.(my brother tells me this when i have a panic attack) i know it sucks, i live through bouts of panic, that i'm 110 percent sure i'm going to die. but i never do







ask your doctor about klonopin. it takes a bit more time to work, but it lasts longer, and it doesn't form habit as much.


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

I was prescribed Ativan, but haven't taken it yet during an anxiety attack. I can let you know how that goes. I'm not sure what you do for a living, but I'm sure no one is going to keep track of how often you run to the bathroom!


----------



## crankypants (Aug 25, 2002)

Hi Charlie,I get urgency when shopping too, I don't know what that's about, but in my case I suspect it's at least partly to do with anxiety about spending money.One thing I can tell you from personal experience is that for some of us, coffee--whether it's decaffeinated or not--is a huge influence on the behavior of the GI tract. If you're a coffee drinker you owe it to yourself to go cold turkey for at least a month and see if things change.Good luck with the new gig. I sympathize--I notice a lot of people get upper respiratory infections around the time of starting new jobs and I'm sure the GI tract is susceptible, too. Stress (even "good stress") is one of our worst enemies.


----------



## pglenn (Oct 12, 2004)

Charlie, I feel your pain. I know EXACTLY what you're going through. I was on Xanax for a long time to deal with my panic attacks. However, I started taking klonopin withing the past few weeks and like it MUCH better. I have also taken Hyoscyamine 0.125mg SubLingual - That helped with with the urgency.I'm now going through tests to see what else is wrong - you can see my posts in the crohn's area


----------



## KellyB23 (Sep 27, 2004)

I have been taking Fluoxetine for the past 3 weeks. I am starting to feel better now, they say this type of medication can take several weeks before you start to feel better. It maybe something you are prepared to try, apparently there are no side effects when coming off the drug either. I'm only on a low dose 20mg once a day.


----------



## twisted (Nov 21, 2004)

charlei, when you find out how to get this under control lmk as i have this same problem.its a HUGE bummer.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

There are some great anti-anxiety drugs that will stop panic attacks within 15 minutes. I've taken Xanax and it is a wonder drug for me!!!! You don't need to suffer and it is not just all a matter of chilling out/calming down---it is a chemical reaction in your brain that often cannot be controlled without medication. There is no need to suffer. Take care.


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2004)

Mornings are *always* worse for the majority of people, no matter if you suffer from depression or anxiety.Dietary changes will help, but don't forget, your gut also needs time to get used to the new changes. You could tell your boss you are trying a new diet and this is the result. Alternatively, you could tell him that you have mild IBS which is being dealt with, but you *might* have to stop with very little warning. Could be that once you are out and about, and your mind is distracted, you won't feel such a sense of urgency? Perhaps you could ask him if he would mind if *you* do the driving during this new period - it will help to cement the new routes into your brain, and I'm sure he wouldn't think that was too unreasonable.Also, if you drive, you will be in control of the car and can stop anytime you need to. Most anxiety induced IBS reactions is rooted in:1) people knowing you have a tummy that has a mind of its own2) feeling like a fool in front of people3) the fear of "having an accident"4) the fear of no toilet being available to you.Don't forget! This is a new and exciting job, I'm sure he'd think you were a little odd if you *didn't* suffer from what he would consider to be an attack of "first day nerves."Is there any way you can get hold of the route you are likely to take beforehand, and then see if you can have a dummy drive by yourself, over the weekend? This will allow you to take your time; get used to the route and most importantly for you, make a note of every available toilet - check out garages, supermarkets, stores, restaurants etc.Imodium will give you pretty much instant results, without bad side effects. But, if anxiety is your main problem, then you do need to address it otherwise it will spread. Ask your docotor for information about relaxation classes, programs, and anxiety management courses - all of which will explain to you the anxiety response and what you can do to help yourself. Best of luck with the new job!


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

I forgot to mention the driving question...that has never been a problem for me. Without my panic attacks I am a much better driver. My medication does not say anything about driving prohibiited. Take care.


----------



## Kit_Kat (Dec 2, 2004)

I'm 20 and in college and I suffer from panic attacks involving minor agoraphobia. When I go somewhere new for the first time without anyone I know, I get really bad panic attacks which result in a desperate need to find a toilet. This coming fall, I am to study abroad in Ireland for the first time, but I am worried about having panic attacks triggering my IBS-D and nausea when on the flight.


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

P.S have since taken the Ativan and it's a life saver.


----------

